# Cheap vans, it can't be right?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Too cheap to be genuine: http://www.segundamano.es/murcia/au...-22-ltr-tdci-dpf/a33415681/?ca=30_s&st=a&c=42

This has arisen because someone posted earlier that vans where cheap in Spain and he wanted info. on bringing one back. I posted that I expected they would be expensive, second hand cars are very expensive. The OP referred me to Segundamano and I can't believe the prices and so many vans at crazy prices.

The web site Segundamano has many, many vans at prices so cheap that there must be something wrong. Check out the pages for Barcelona and Alicante for examples on the front page.

I guess I must be missing something obvious but I can't see what it is, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*that one*

Far too cheap.

Suspect?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sus*

Like this one?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are many of them Trev and in different locations it seems.

http://www.segundamano.es/murcia/au...-22-ltr-tdci-dpf/a33415681/?ca=30_s&st=a&c=42

http://www.segundamano.es/murcia/weinsberg-imperiale-2005-360-000/a33403881/?ca=30_s&st=a&c=42

http://www.segundamano.es/murcia/autocaravana-challenger-genesis-32/a33399526/?ca=30_s&st=a&c=42

These are not selected examples, just the first few daft ones I saw. Dealer prices are more what I expected to see. There are a lot in Cartegena from Sangar Auotocaravanas I recognise the premises from the photographs, their prices are more in line with what you would expect, Alan.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: sus*



teemyob said:


> Like this one?


...just had a look, it even comes with "gas masks" :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I like that 614 Hymer @ 18,000E. :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Where are all the Spanish residents, I was hoping they would know more, Alan.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Remember that that with any used vehicle bought over here there is tax to pay and transfer fees so the "on the road" price i expect will be more and the buyer is the one who pays. Transferring over here is a pain I have done it with a car and I had to visit 4 different places first traffico, then the tax office then a photo copy shop then Cam bank to pay the tax then back to the tax office then back to traffico. Its an absilute pain in the butt and generally those that advertise doing it for you charge up to €150 on top of the other fees. I dont believe that you can buy MH's at low prices here so there has to be a catch.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As said second hand cars here are VERY expensive even before you start adding in the transfer taxes etc etc, motorhomes are also very expensive 15 to 20% more than in the UK 
so i cant see why these are advertised so cheap i will keep looking into secondomano site to see if i can find the catch.
Most things for sale in Spain have a catch.
As C7KEN posted its a real pain to import i did it with a camper i imported from Germany,never never again.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

They are usually scams. I decided to string along with one a couple or three years ago. It`s a good game to pass a bit of time. Of course the m/h "was`nt in Spain" "It`s in London" (most probably the only place he`d heard of in the u/k). I insisted that he gives me the "warehouse" address in London, he gave me the "name of the street" that it was supposed to be on. It was a residential street with no "warehouses". (good old Google Earth). I was told to deposit the money at the post office at 10am and he would ring me to check that I had done so a little later which he did. I told him I could`nt get that much cash from the bank that day, anyway I just strung him along for a bit longer & he got fed up in the end. It would seem in Spain that you can take money into the post office and give the recipients name and he can collect it at any post office on production of some identification, forged passport or whatever. He was`nt British or Spanish (according to his accent). A lot of these "immigrants" have to live by any means possible (A7 round Barcelona ring a bell?). No free handouts in Spain.

Tuk tuk. Ed.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

They are usually scams. I decided to string along with one a couple or three years ago. It`s a good game to pass a bit of time. Of course the m/h "was`nt in Spain" "It`s in London" (most probably the only place he`d heard of in the u/k). I insisted that he gives me the "warehouse" address in London, he gave me the "name of the street" that it was supposed to be on. It was a residential street with no "warehouses". (good old Google Earth). I was told to deposit the money at the post office at 10am and he would ring me to check that I had done so a little later which he did. I told him I could`nt get that much cash from the bank that day, anyway I just strung him along for a bit longer & he got fed up in the end. It would seem in Spain that you can take money into the post office and give the recipients name and he can collect it at any post office on production of some identification, forged passport or whatever. He was`nt British or Spanish (according to his accent). A lot of these "immigrants" have to live by any means possible (A7 round Barcelona ring a bell?). No free handouts in Spain.

Tuk tuk. Ed.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When you buy a house in Spain to have to be meticulous in checking that there are no outstanding bills, including mortgages. If you go ahead without doing that you take over any bills which as far as Spanish law is concerned stay with the house, not the seller once ownership has transferred. You also have to ensure that a Nota Simple is immediately lodged with the property register office so that a 'bent' seller cannot raise a mortgage on the property before the transfer has been registered.

So, perhaps this is the case with theses 'chap' prices. You buy the vehicle but also unknowingly also become liable for any bank loan or hire purchase attaching to the vehicle.

As said previously, buying a vehicle in Spain is a nightmare. As a non-resident I had to register on the local Padron (voters register) before the dealer could hand the new car to me, the fact that my house is in Javea and I bought a new car from Valencia also complicated matters somewhat. Very different to the UK.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am not 100% sure but i think any outstanding HP is also attached to the house .


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

A couple of years ago we were in a bar in Mojacar and got talking to a Brit who told us he was an'ex-criminal' (honest - that is what he said) and that he bought motorhome and caravans off other English people very cheaply when they'd run out of money. So there might be bargains but I wouldn't risk it.
He said he'd just come out of prison having done 5 years for money laundering!


----------

